# Gloves while wading



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone wear any type of glove while winter time wading to keep hands warm? I'm not smart enough to stay home when it's 30* and raining, so I need a way to keep the hands from cramping up.


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

my nine year old girls wear gloves when cold weather wade fishing
I do not.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

I am also looking, as of now Simms looks like the best deal.

Sent from my Note 2, using Tapatalk


----------



## ReefBuster (Apr 2, 2013)

madbayrunner said:


> my nine year old girls wear gloves when cold weather wade fishing
> I do not.


Bahahaha...That just made me laugh.. but like your nine year old girl, I wear gloves when it freak'n cold and I'm wading.. SIMMS is my go to.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I use the disposable type surgical gloves, work pretty good. May have to look at the simms. Had some seal skins till I lost them and they worked ok. Trick is once you get them wet that they still will keep your hands warm.


----------



## Steadily Fishin (Dec 1, 2013)

I used gloves for the first time ever while fishing this passed Friday & Saturday at Lake Calcasieu...

Under Armour ColdGear Liner Gloves Polyester. I am not a glove person either cause I am a feel fisher and I have always felt that gloves numb the feel sensation when I fish. On a scale of 1-10, I would say these are 8.5. I would recommend buying them a size smaller then you normally would, so they form fit.
Here are some notables:

Decent Feel
Nice Form Fit/Not Bulky
Grip Pattern on Palms
Not Waterproof
Kept Hands Warm
Overall I was pleased with the overall performance. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bernard (Nov 7, 2013)

Name stuff like SIMMS is definitely money well spent and they have some neat designs with great materials. Personally, I love wearing gloves not just for warmth but at times (and depending on season) to minimize chapped or sunburned hands. I am still not dead set on any brand or style but if I had to go with one, it'd be fingerless fleece because you can wring it out if wet or soggy and even if wet or soggy, they can still help keep you warm. I am not a fan of wool but that's just me. Some other experiments have included fingerless biking/cycling gloves if rowing (the ones with extra padding to reduce blistering etc.) and thin sun gloves for just anytime/any season wear. I'll be fishing tomorrow (Monday) AM with some fresh fingerless fleece ones that I just got off of ebay. I'm not sure it'll be cold enough but if I use them, I'll share a report.
B

EDIT: To Steadily - Good points regarding sensitivity that's perhaps one thing I don't like about wearing gloves in general and nothing is more lame than accidentally hooking your glove while handling lures, flies or fish.


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

fishingtwo said:


> I use the disposable type surgical gloves, work pretty good. May have to look at the simms. Had some seal skins till I lost them and they worked ok. Trick is once you get them wet that they still will keep your hands warm.


This. Go to auto zone and get the disposable Nitrile gloves. They are about 20 bucks for 100 gloves. As long as you keep your hands dry your in the money. As soon as they get wet your done for. They will tear after awhile from holding your rod or the thumb will wear through from thumbing your spool, but just put extra pairs in your waders and your good to go. As warm as it got today I still had to put on a pair towards the end of trip as handling fish and getting wet hands started numbing them up.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

madbayrunner said:


> my nine year old girls wear gloves when cold weather wade fishing
> I do not.


And .... your 9 year old daughter may tell her friends:
"My dad is too macho to wear gloves while cold weather wade fishing! I am smarter than that."
I don't have a dog in this fight, just got a laugh from your post.


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

I wear buff gloves from the yeti cooler brand. You can buy them at academy for $20. They work great


----------



## Cobrah (Jul 21, 2012)

Simms windstopper mittens. They convert from a mitten to half finger glove. Best $60 bucks you can spend for winter wading. I just got some simms merino wool half finger gloves too for around $20, both work great


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

Cobrah said:


> Simms windstopper mittens. They convert from a mitten to half finger glove. Best $60 bucks you can spend for winter wading. I just got some simms merino wool half finger gloves too for around $20, both work great


 you kids and all your little gadgets and ****
once they get wet and they will, then your hands are wrapped in cold wet gloves, not drying out as you go


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Neoprene gloves are where it's at. I have some old texas slam gloves I use and they are WARM. The thumb can fold back to allow for casting.


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have some neoprene that I picked up in Deadhorse, but I don't know if I can convince myself to cut the thumb off. I just picked up some wool fingerless gloves I'm going to try tomorrow. Hopefully I can just fish all day and not catch anything so I can keep my hands dry.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Neoprene for paddling then shuck them while fishing.


----------



## Cobrah (Jul 21, 2012)

madbayrunner said:


> you kids and all your little gadgets and ****
> once they get wet and they will, then your hands are wrapped in cold wet gloves, not drying out as you go


Cool story brah, I don't dunk my hands for the fun of it


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

madbayrunner said:


> my nine year old girls wear gloves when cold weather wade fishing
> I do not.


You must have metal balls hanging under your truck's receiver.....youda man!


----------



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

between the simms and the buff ones (about the same price) which ones dry quicker and are more comfortable?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You don't have to spend a lot of money. Just get the wool gloves that have the fingertips removed. They'll keep your hands warm even when they're wet.

http://www.orvis.com/store/product_search_tnail.aspx?keyword=Ragg-Wool+Fingerless+Gloves

TH


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

The wool simms will keep your hands warm even when wet. The buff gloves just turn to ice as soon as the wind hits them. I picked up some wool fingerless that were almost exactly the same as the simms gloves at REI for about $7. If they get wet, just wring them out and they're still warm when damp.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

1.00 dollar store or equal acrylics or wools..

I use the half simms halfs, but me finger tips get cold when wet below 40 degrees.

http://www.simmsfishing.com/windstopper-half-finger-glove.html

http://www.simmsfishing.com/windstopper-flex-glove.html


----------

